# Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?



## Bison (29. August 2004)

Moin alle samt!!!

Mich interressiert mal welchen Fisch Ihr am liebsten esst:m ! Egal ob gebraten, gebacken, geräuchert...
Also ich finde das Forellen ein sehr guten Speisefisch abgeben, aber dass das kleine Rotauge einen guten Geschmack hat! Also stimmt mal ab!

#v


----------



## Lachskiller (29. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hey,ich esse alle Fische gern,ausser Karpfen:z Gruß LK


----------



## Gesangsverein (29. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

ich ess auch so ziemlich alle Fische gern, aber die liegen bei mir meist vorher nen Monat in der Tiefkühle, weil ich oft zu faul bin die gleich zuzubereiten, leider...


----------



## Petri1 (29. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Mein liebster ist der Katfisch (Steinbeisser), schön in Butter und Kräutern gebacken, ein Gesicht sag ich euch.  
habe noch keinen Fisch gefunden der da mithalten kann


.
Petri 1


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Mir fehlt da noch die Möglichkeit "fast alle" anzukreuzen.
Es gibt wenig Fischarten, die ich nicht unbedingt essen muss.


----------



## hechtler (29. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hi,
mein absoluter Favorit ist der Flußbarsch, egal in welcher Form ausser Roh...*grins*aber ansonsten alles was nicht seine Nase in den Schlamm steckt...

Gruß hechtler


----------



## Zanderkisser (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich hab für Zander gestimmt,wobei ich eigentlich fast genauso gern Forelle oder Karpfen mag.


----------



## mot67 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

meerforelle gravad, mehr geht nicht


----------



## Garfield0815 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Lachskiller schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,ich esse alle Fische gern,ausser Karpfen:z Gruß LK


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, obwohl Aal muß ich auch nicht unbedingt haben :m


----------



## Alexander2781 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo,

ich esse alle Fische, außer Cypriniden, am Besten schmeckt mir Zander!

Gruß 
Alexander


----------



## buddha (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich bin ja eigendlich nicht der Fischesser aber nen Zander aus dem Bratenschlauch mit ner frischen Pfifferling- oder Steinpilzsoße ist schon ein Gedicht!!! Was ich auch sehr gern mag ist Dorschfilet!!

Schön Jrööss,


----------



## HD4ever (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander + Meerforellen + lecker Barschfilets !!!!
  Oder auch noch schöne Steelheads aus der Ostsee   :z :z :z
  *schmatz*


----------



## Funkateer (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

am liebsten Zander dann kommt die Forelle und der Barsch....


----------



## chippog (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

einsehen tue ich ja, dass in deutschland nicht so viel meeresfisch gegessen wird. om so froher bin ich, dass ich in göteborg wohne, wo es hier und da noch essbaren fisch aus dem meer zu angeln gibt. der schlägt im allgemeinen für meinen geschmack süsswasserfische um längen. chippog


----------



## knollwinst (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich finde, dass der Hering fehlt! Eigentlich habe ich gar keinen Lieblingsfisch, aber gerade bei dieser Umfrage fállt mir auf, dass ich am häufigsten Hering esse, weil es ihn auch in so vielen Variationen gibt... Und als Brathering, eingelegt in rotem Essig, oder aus der Büchse ist schon auf jeden Fall lecker!


----------



## Sailfisch (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Lecker Zander natürlich. Gegen eine frisch geräucherte Forelle ist aber auch nichts einzuwenden. Gleiches gilt für Aal.


----------



## freibadwirt (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Natürlich Seezunge oder Seeteufel:l


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich esse am liebsten Seefisch,aber auch Aal ,Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Honeyball (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ist schon schwierig, sich da zu entscheiden.
Ich hab mal Pollack angekreuzt, weil wir gestern ein neues Rezept ausprobiert haben, das ich gleich noch hier reinstelle.


----------



## Pilkman (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich habe für den Barsch gestimmt, denn das ist für mich ein sehr leckerer Fisch mit festen, wohlschmeckendem, weissen Fleisch.

Außerdem esse ich gern mal eine Forelle oder einen Zander, obwohl diese Fische von mir sehr selten geangelt werden und demzufolge auch selten gegessen werden. 

An Meeresfischen teilen sich bei mir der Steinbeisser und der Leng den ersten Platz, obwohl für die kleinen Platten (Flunder, Scholle) der zweite Platz eigentlich schon eine geschmackliche Degradierung ist.

Nicht essen mag ich dagegen den Karpfen (das Fleisch kann man irgendwie mit nichts vergleichen, ich mag es einfach nicht) und den Aal. Weissfische wie Brassen, Rotaugen und Co. esse ich auch nicht. Diese Fischarten werden von mir schonend zurückgesetzt.


----------



## jjenzen (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Bratbarsch und Bratzander, mhhh lecker ... lechs ...


----------



## arno (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Moin!
Der beste Speisefisch ist der Döbel!!!
Nein, nur ein Scherz!
Rotaugen, eingelegt oder einfach nur gebraten, legger, legger!
Diesen Sommer hab ich so ca. 40 bis 50 gegessen!
Kommt aber davon, das ich bei dem Browning Futterkorb Test mitgemacht habe!!!
Ansonsten bin ich scharf auf Aal und alle anderen eigendlich auch!
Ich geh angeln um Fisch zu essen!


----------



## Ossipeter (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

So gut wie alle! Favoriten Zander und Barsch + Platte )


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander&barsch sind einfach top, nach dem fang filetiert und dann Zwibeln glasig anbraten, n bisschen rauchfleischwürfel in die Pfanne- perfekt!!! (heisst glaube ich, friedländische Art oder so..) aber der Thomas kann mich da sicher korrigieren, falls es nicht so sein sollte
KOF!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Salmoniden,Aal,Barsch,Köhler,Dorsch,Plattfisch.


----------



## petrikasus (30. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Fast egal, hauptsache ist kein Barcode drauf:q . Die Fischart ist mir fast egal. Man kann eigentlich jeden Fisch gut zubereiten (wenn es nicht gerade Brassen im Wok sind:v ). Selbst gefangen hat etwas ursprüngliches und mit dem notwendigen Respekt vorm Fisch wird jeder zum Festmahl.

Hab gerade einen 1,249 kg Döbel gegessen. Gestern im Rhein gefangen. Klasse war er.


----------



## robertb (31. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Süsswasser : Flussbarsch und Salzwasser : Rotbarsch irgendwie komm ich an den Barschis nicht vorbei  :q


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich esse ausser Rollmops und gelegentlichen Seefisch gar keinen Fisch.


----------



## hkroiss (31. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich esse eigentlich einen jeden Fisch gerne.
Natürlich gibt's die eine oder andere Vorliebe, aber grundsätzlich kann ich bei Fisch nicht nein sagen.
Zubereiten tu ich alle selber, angefangen von braten, kochen, räuchern, Fischsuppe, bis Fischlaibchen und eingelegte Fische.


----------



## Lengjäger (31. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Süßwasser: Barsch und Zander
Seewasser: Pollack und Lumb (leider bin ich der einzige in meiner Familie der Lumb mag  #d )

Aber eigentlich mag ich alles ausser Karpfen, Brassen etc.


 #h


----------



## robst (31. August 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich vermisse schmerzlich den guten LUMB.


----------



## wildbootsman (2. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Platte lecker gebraten


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				wildbootsman schrieb:
			
		

> Platte lecker gebraten


vom Feinsten #6 
Aal geräuchert
Karpfen blau
Dorsch gedünstet oder aus der Pfanne

... eigentlich jede Sorte Fisch in diversen Zubereitungen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## schelli (2. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Jeder Fisch hat so seinen Reiz ......... deswegen hab ich alle dort aufgeführten angekreuzt...

Ich sag nur MAHLZEIT  #g


----------



## petipet (2. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				wildbootsman schrieb:
			
		

> Platte lecker gebraten


Du sagst es. Dorschfilets und Hornies sind auch paniert lecker. Mein Trumpf sind aber "Platte." Im Frühjahr sind sie etwas mager im Fleisch, aber im Herbst - für mich unübertrefflich. 

Gruß...Peter


----------



## bine (2. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

ich ess am liebsten Dorsch  ;-))   :q  :q  :q


----------



## basswalt (2. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

flussbarsche sind bei mir auch ganz oben. aber natürlich schmecken viele andere arten auch hervorragend


----------



## Donsteffi (3. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

eigentlich alle Arten, ausser Heringe, die bestehen nur aus Gräten.


----------



## ThorstenECN (3. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich esse am liebsten "Platte"  #6 . Vorallem die "gebratene Scholle mit Karoffeln" die es in DK in fast jedem "Kro" gibt  :q  :q .


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, obwohl Aal muß ich auch nicht unbedingt haben :m




Mal Aal geräuchert ist auch ok aber ansonsten absolut gleicher Meinung


----------



## EMZET (4. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Dafür das der Hecht so stark beangelt wird essen ihn eigentlich nur wenige gern (wundert mich). Was macht Ihr damit?


----------



## STeVie (4. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Frag mich das wenn ich irgendwann mal einen fange!  #6


----------



## norge1001 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Letztens hab ich meinen Heilbutt getestet und das war wirklich vom feinsten.
Ansonsten gerne Dorsch und Zander


----------



## Amazone01 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Kann ich aus dem Stehgreif jetzt nicht genau sagen.Selbstgefangener Fisch schmeckt  immer gut, wenn er richtig zubereitet ist! Momentan esse ich am liebsten Dorsch und Scholle.


----------



## Aali-Barba (8. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hecht#v !

Nachdem ich im letzten Urlaub zwei schöne Hechte mit Junior aus dem See am Campingplatz gezogen hatte, hab ich einfach die Fische filetiert (obwohl man sagte, das wäre falsch geschnitten, man solle Steaks draus schneiden), eine Pannade aus zwei alten Brötchen, zwei Eiern und ein wenig Kondesmilch gemacht, sie drin gewälzt und mit knallheißem Öl auf dem Gasherd knusprig goldgelb gebraten. Hat irre geschmeckt, wenns auch teilweise ein wenig prokelig war wegen der Gräten - egal. #6 

ICh muss eh sagen, dass man auf Gas viel schöner braten kann als auf Elektro, weil die Pfanne irgendwie viel heißer wird und der Fisch dann richtig schön auf dem heißen Öl seine vorletzte Tour schwimmt.  

Dazu ein lecker Birechen aus dem Kühlschrank und Pellkartoffeln mit Kräuterbutter und Feldsalat.#6


----------



## norge_klaus (10. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Das Jahr über werden die Aale und diverse Meeresfische (aus Norge) gesammelt und ab Herbst ab und zu mal geräuchert. Dann gibt es ein Legger-Schmegger-Räucherfischfestival. Denke noch gern an den 24.12.03 zurück. Am 23.12. abends die Lake angerührt und dann Aal, Makrele, Platte und Rotbarsch über Nacht gut durchziehen lassen. Räucherofen am späten Vormittag des 24.12. angeworfen und dann schön lang hin smoken lassen. Schwiegermama war da und hat sich kaum noch eingekriegt über die dann noch lauwarmen Köstlichkeiten. Eine fette Seezunge wurde direkt in der Küche vertilgt ! Köstlichst !  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Oliver03 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander, Papageienfisch und Flussbarsch liegen bei mir ganz vorne. Räucheraal ist alle paar Monate auch mal sehr lecker.Hecht esse ich auch gerne, nur nervt das stundenlange entgräten!


----------



## WallerChris (10. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander und Flussbarsche sind meine Favoriten.
 Ab und zu auch Karpfen und Hechte.

 Mfg WallerChris


----------



## Pickerfan (10. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ne schöne Fischsuppe von Oma zubereitet,Was gibt es leckeres? Als Fisch gehört natürlich ein ordentlicher Dorsch in die Suppe


----------



## MichaelB (10. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Moin,

da ich die meisten Fische gern esse kann ich konkret nix ankreuzen... mir fehlt aber z.B. der Stint in der Liste, den finde ich extremst lecker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dafür würde ich aber bestimmt keinen Brassen freiwillig in den Mund nehmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Norway-Skipper (24. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also für Süßwasser finde hats der Zander.
Sonst habe ich für den Pollack gestimmt. Der hat ein super schönes festes Fleisch, eingelegt in einer Chili-Knobi-Limetten-Marinade, dann auf'n Grill.... #g
Lecker sag Euch!!!


----------



## Bondex (27. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Goldfisch (aus reinem Gold) :q  :q  :q Finde auch Gründling und Hering fehlt. Auch Hornfisch finde ich superlegger, mag aber auch Aal, Stör, Hai, Heilbutt, Meerbrasse, Catfish...
Und was ist mit Waller? Ich meine ich habe noch nie dran gelutscht, soll aber doch gut sein, oder? ;+  #c


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also Barsche/Zander sind meine absoluten Geschmacksfavoriten, abgesehen von schönem holländischen Matjes.


----------



## IKEA S (27. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Als Schwedin, aufgewachsen direkt am Sommensee und Säbysee, habe ich für den unübertroffenen Barsch gestimmt:l 

Gruß
IKEA S


----------



## Seehaeschen (27. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Salmoniden, Zander, Dorsch und Plattfisch
#h Seehaeschen


----------



## bine (27. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Seit einiger Zeit steh ich auf Seewolf als Salzwasserlieblingsfisch und Waller als Süsswasserlieblingsfisch!!!  #h


----------



## biotoecus (30. September 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich esse besonders gern Aal, Zander, Waller, Salmoniden, aber auch Brathering, Matjes, zahlreiche Meerfischfilets und als Zubereitungsart bevorzuge ich blau und geräuchert. Auch Karpfen gebacken oder Schleie finde ich gut. Bei uns gibt es auch noch "Meefischlich", das sind kleine, panierte und frittierte Weißfische aus dem Main, die sehr lecker schmecken.


----------



## Bison (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Wie findet Ihr dennn eigentlich den Bückling???;+ 

Hab mir mal vor kurzem einen geholt... Fand ich nicht so sehr prickelnd... Nicht mal ausgenommen und halt voller Gräten... Fand, dass er auch nicht wirklich doll geräuchert schmeckte... Und der war aus einem sehr guten Fischgeschäft...#6 

Liegt ja vielleicht nur daran, dass ich Heringe nich so gern esse...


----------



## Carphunter 76 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Bei mir ist es auch wohl eher die Frage, welchen Fisch ich nicht esse.
Ich zähl mal auf, was mir da so spontan einfällt:

Meeresfisch:

Seeteufel, Steinbeisser, Lachs, Seelachs, Pollack, Dorsch...

Süsse:

Zander, Waller, Barsch, Saibling, Forelle...

Das war die Kurzversion.

Cu


----------



## Greg (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Forelle und Sprotte aber nur geräuchert  .

Was gar nicht dabei ist ich aber eigentlich noch lieber mag. Ist broadbill oder  Tunfisch  nur in Olivenöl und Zitrone gegrillt   :g .Köstlich!!


cu


----------



## chippog (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

@ torski01! wie grillst du denn deinen pollack? mit oder ohne folie?

@ ikea s! wenn du an der westküste aufgewachsen wärst, hättest du bestimmt anders abgestimmt und da ich erst jetzt auf dich treffe, willkommen an board! ha det gott i saarbrücken hälsar en tysk i göteborg!


----------



## IKEA S (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

@chippog

Hej i Göteborg #h 

Ich habe dich schon mal irgendwo hier in den Foren gesehen und 
überlegt, wie kommt ein Schwede dazu, sich hier anzumelden|kopfkrat 
Die Lösung habe ich ja jetzt |supergri 
Lange her, es war 1985, habe ich 2-3 Wochen in Göteborg verbracht. 
Da war mein Lieblingsessen Seezunge mit Hummersauce.... #6 
Das könnte ich allerdings nicht jeden Tag essen, aber Barsch schon :k 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Stefaal (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Am liebsten Zander, Forelle, Barsch und ab und zu Hecht, wobei mich das mit den Gräten beim Hecht schon ein wenig nervt!


----------



## BodenseeRudi (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also im Süßwasser mein Favorit das Felchen.Der Forelle überlegen da zarter. Im Zitronensaft gesäuert und sehr kurz in der Pfanne mit guter Butter gebraten zerschmelzen die Filets auf der Zunge.

Im Salz der Dorsch (nur Dänemarkerfahrung) auch hier in der Pfanne der Forelle überlegen.
Beim Räuchern wendet sich das allerdings das Blatt zugunsten der Forelle.


----------



## J_hallo (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo,

ich esse hauptsächlich eigens gefangene (will heißen: ich muss nicht im Restaurant Fisch bestellen, da ess ich lieber ein Steak). Und da ich nur einheimische fange, sind unbedingt Rutte und AAl meine Favoriten.

gruß J_hallo


----------



## Greg (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Alles  mögliche geräucherte Sprotten,Makrele,Forelle,Lachs,Saibling.


Aber am liebsten von allen Wittling und Scholle gebraten oder broadbill steaks! Gegrillt..


----------



## AxxnBxrCDE (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich alles was im Nordmeer schwimmt und essbar ist.


Gruß
HeinDorsch


----------



## Stokker (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander,Barsch und Dorsch gebraten .Mmmmmmmmhhhmmm lecker..


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo Boardies,
ich esse alle Fische gerne, aber am Besten schmeckt mir geräucherter Aal.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (4. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Schleie, Forelle und Flussbarsch... ohne mich auf irgend n Rezept fest legen zu wolln.. Abwechslung tut Not!


----------



## skipandi (5. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Moin moin,ich esse am liebsten Dorsch und Plattfische.Aber auch alle anderen
Meeresräuber lasse ich nicht verkommen.Für selbstgeräucherten Steinbutt und Seeteufel gehe ich über Leichen :q  #6  :q


----------



## THD (5. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Bin bekennender Hechtesser (kleine Files, kurz angebraten nur mit wenig Salz und Pfeffer), esse aber sonst alles an Fisch, was Zähne hat, entäuscht bin ich von Wels, ich dachte immer, ich könne den nicht zubereiten, im Lokal war er aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## trond (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Am liebsten esse ich Laks. Ich muss den selbst gefangen haben. Wir kaufen den nicht. 

Danach kommt Steinbit


----------



## holk (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hier mal meine pers. Hitliste in der Pfanne....

1. Lumb
2.Steinbeißer
3.Leng

Das Beste was ich an Fisch bis dato gegessen habe war kalt geräucherter Rotbarsch und kaltgeräucherter norwegischer Wildlachs.... :k 


Gruß Holger


----------



## trond (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Habe ich vergessen:

selbst gefangen Hummer das mag ich auch sehr.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (6. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Mein Lieblingsfisch ist Ölsardine, Heringstip und Lachsersatz.
Ich mag eigentlich keinen Fisch ; ausser ich bin an der Nordsee = Dann esse ich jeden Tag mehrmals Bismarkhering.


----------



## chippog (15. November 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

mensch trond! du hast aber einen erlesenen geschmack! da werde ich richtig neidisch! hilsen fra göteborg til norge!
hakengrösse 1! du bist mir ja eine marke! keinen frischfisch??? üb mal, vielleicht findest du ja was passendes zumindest unter den meeresfischen! viel erfolg! chippog


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

das feinste iss und bleibt eine frisch (!!!) gegrillte makrele !
fast so gut wie`n orgasmus ...


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

lachs und hummer. aber nur wen ich den selbst gefangen hab. also kein lachs ausn käfig.
bin heute von meiner familie zum 1. lachsbereiter ernannt worden. ich hab 3 lachse gereuchert für unser heiligabendessen. ein lachs hab ich zusäzlich als gravedlachs gemacht. -schweine arbeit- hat aber saugut geschmeckt.
den lachs nur ausn fluss und ab 1. oktober den hummer frisch ausn meer.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also Lachs und Lachs sind 2 paar Stiefel :q 

Hier bei uns bekommt man ja leider meistens nur den "Gut und Günstig" aus dem Supermarkt .... Ich durfte in Norge mal ein kleines Stück geräucherten probieren.... man, das war echt lecker... und der war wohl aus einer Zucht... wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle wie ein geräucherter "Wildlachs" schmeckt... ich krieg Hunger :q :q


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

@ franz_16:

das is nen unterschied. vergleich mal ne forelle ausn "puff" mit ner wildforelle. dan kommste in die richtung. das fleisch is viel fester bei nem wildlachs.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ja, das trifft es wohl... Forellenmäßig haben es wir Bayern ja doch recht gut mit unseren zahlreichen kleinen Bächen :q 

Aber mal was anderes, Michael, hast du schon mal norwegische Quappen gegessen... ist hier bei uns im Süßwasser mein Lieblingsspeisefisch


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

die hat mal nen nachbar mitgebracht. war nich so mein geschmak. ich ess eigendlich selten süßwasserfisch. forelle nur wen die als graved zubereitet is.

mus mal machen, schmeckt wie lachs. #6  ehrlich, is kein spaß.


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

weist du wie man graved fisch macht? 

kanst du mit fast allen fischen machen. mus nich immer gravedlachs sein.

hab das mit makrele, köhler und hering schon gemacht. echt legger. #6 #6


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich hab in meinem Quellwasser Teich noch ca. 30 Forellen, die erst im Frühjahr rauskommen.... dann werde ich mal ein paar auf die Seite legen und das einfach mal ausprobieren... mein Onkel, der den Teich mitbewirtschaftet ist auch ein großer Norge-Fan.. vielleicht hat er sogar schon etwas Erfahrung damit... ein gewisses Händchen wird man dafür wohl haben müssen, oder gibt es ein "gutes" Rezept dafür ?


----------



## kabeljau (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

kanst du auch selbst machn.

auf ein kilo filet nimmste 3 esslöffel salz, 3 esslöffel zucker ein halbn esslöffel weißn pfeffer. beim filet muste unbedingt den fettrand abmachn. der versaut den geschmack. auch alle greten müssen raus sein. ich zupf die mit ner pinzette immer raus.
erst mal giest du etwas wein auf die filets und läst das ne halbe stunde stehn. dann abtropfen lassn.
 nun nimmst nen gefäß, son längliches und streust von der mischung was aufn boden. dan legst du ne reihe filets mit der haut nach unten. (Haut mus dran bleibn) jetz streust du wieder von der würzmischung was auf die filets. zusätzlich noch gehakten dill. die nächste lage filets jetz mit der haut nach obn. wieder ne lage würze drauf und dill. das machste bis alle filets drin sind.
nun pckste so nen deckel drauf, das der aufn fisch liegt und machst noch was schweres drauf. dann ne folie drüber und kühl stelln. nach 24 stunden die filets wenden. also die oberen nach unten. das wasser muss drinne bleibn.
so nach 4 tagen ist das fertig. das wenden nich vergessn, sonst werdn sie trocken.
lad ja keine nachbarn zum essn ein. die wirste nie wieder los wenn du das wieder machst.:q


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Oh, Danke  

Naja, so schwer hört sich das ja gar nicht... werde ich auf jeden Fall mal probieren


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also Schleie schmeckt auch Super. Zander finde ich noch am besten. Aber Aal ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Flußbarschfan (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich eß am liebsten Zander und Barsche! Aber Forellen und Aal laß ich auch nicht stehn! Karpfen & Schleien setz ich alle zurück! Ich mag sie und fang sie gern und irgendwie mag ich sie dann auch nicht essen!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Aber Schleien schmecken gut und haben fast keine gräten


----------



## bodenseepeter (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich liebe Fisch in fast jeder Form und durfte mich heute Mittag an lecker Rotbarsch - natürlich gekauft - stärken.
Was für mich aber die klare Nummer 1 ausmacht, ist frisc (!!!) geräucherte Scholle. Ich sage Euch, das schmeckt abartig gut. Kann auch sein, dass mir die schöne Erinnerung an das Essen hier einen kleinen Streich spielt.
Schmeckig ist auch eine schöne Meerforelle (oder eine Lachsforelle aus dem Puff) die in einer Salzkruste schön im eigenen Saft garen durfte. Klasse! Nur etwas Salz mit Ei und Wasser vermischen, auf den Fisch knallen und ab in den Ofen. Also keine Arbeit und ein super Ergebnis, das auch für Schwiegermami getaugt hat!


----------



## Kalle25 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Da ich absoluter Fischliebhaber bin, kann ich mich nicht für einen entscheiden. Hängt aber auch davon ab, wie man ihn zubereitet, z.B. finde eine gebratene Scholle toll hingegen Schollenfilets fade.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hab mal 4 Kreuze gemacht 
wobei mir der WELS gefehlt hat als Nr.5

und selbstgefangen soll er sein nicht auc dem Kühlfach

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Ingo Bingo (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich ess alles was ich fange...aber am liebsten Forellen..aus Dänemark (natürlich selbstgefangen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Würde auch gern an der Abstimmung Teilnehmen. Aber leider stehen die Fische die ich am liebsten in der Pfanne habe nicht auf der Liste. Das wären Lumb, und Leng. #6 
Werde dann aber für Plattfisch stimmen, denn Heilbutt ist auch ne ganz leckere Sache. :q  :q


----------



## poeppy (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich esse alle gerne,aber am Besten schmeckt mir

gebratene Forelle mit Salat. :q


----------



## optimax (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

..etwas besseres als fisch gibt es für mich einfach nicht !!!!ob gebraten,gekocht,überbacken,gebacken,gegrillt,geräuchert.... am besten gegessen !!!...wobei das fangen nicht zu verachten ist.jetzt zu meiner reihenfolge :
1.lumb 2.barsch 3.zander 4.hecht u.a.
petri


----------



## Bison (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich bin seit einigen Monaten total in geräucherten Heilbutt vernarrt... Ist derzeit mein lieblings Räucherfisch...


----------



## burti (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Da der Wolfsbarsch fehlt nehme ich halt Plattfisch für Kliesche, Seezunge und Steinbutt.


----------



## LarsDA (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hi,

wenn ihr nach dem Fisch fragt, den ich am liebsten esse:
ganz klar der Lumb, dicht gefolgt von Heilbutt und Seeteufel!
Tschüss


----------



## Matt_CDN (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

weisse forelle!  ist das salmonid? Hab mal so abgestimmt 

 Matt


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zanderfilet und Dorschfilet, einfach gebraten, natürlich selbst gefangen und frisch, das sind meine Favoriten.
Aber gerne auch viele andere Fische in vielen Zubereitungsvarianten.

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

die frische machts und nicht die art...
will meinen, der von mir am tag gefangene meeresfisch, den ich abends zubereite. als hauptgewürz leider nur für mich nehme ich das fangerlebnis! mmh, lecker! folgende fische gebe ich allerdings am liebsten an die nachbarn: köhler, pollack, scholle, flunder! fast der gesamte "restfang" kommt unbesehen weg, in den schlund, den meinigen... geräuchert ist für mich auch nur zweite wahl, denn da scheckt der fisch fast nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Tobbes (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hab mal für Zander und Dorsch gestimmt, obwohl ich einige Arten noch nicht probieren konnte! Bisher haben aber alle Arten gut geschmeckt, die ich gegessen habe! Hab zuletzt auch mal nen Hecht verspeist! Erst als Suppe, und dann Filets! War beides sehr lecker, aber die Gräten im Filet nerven schon!

Habs zwar noch nie probiert, aber geräucherte Brasse soll ne Delikatesse sein, ebenso wie Fischfrikkos von Brassen und Weißfisch überhaupt! Da sind die Gräten auch kein problem mehr! Werd ich bei gelegenheit mal testen!

Hier mal was für die Zanderliebhaber! So ist mein erster Zander in diesem Sommer geendet! Selbst erfunden das Rezept und superläggä!! Poste ich demnächst mal! Mjammjam!


----------



## Kurzer (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Moin|wavey: ,

am liebsten Fisch aus der See, aber da komm ich leider nicht so oft hin#d ... so muss ich mich meistens auf den Süßwasserbestand beschränken. Schmeckt aber auch#6 . 


Gruß

der "Kurze"


----------



## lecker-Fisch (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich esse fast alle Fische gerne, aber am liebsten Zander.
Karpfen mag ich nicht so gerne.


----------



## Kado01 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich mag am liebsten selbstgefangenen  gebratenen Seelachs oder Dorsch
 mit gemischten Salat ,dazu Bratkartoffeln oder Pommes.
 Als Getränk ein schönes Glas trockenen Weißwein.
 Süsswasserfische mag ich nicht so gerne ausser meine selbstgeräucherten Forellen.Die gehen auch bei den Arbeitskollegen und Freunden "weg wie warme Semmeln".
 Habe aber auch noch nicht alle Fischarten probiert.


----------



## mrrobbie (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

äschen und bachforellen aus einem gebirgsbach/fluss... 

gibts nix besseres!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Da fehlt doch auch die Quappe


----------



## olafson (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

​
Ich könnte auch fast alle ankreuzen, nur weil es dann keinen Gewinner
gibt, habe ich für Zander gestimmt. Übrigens hat Jemand schon Mal Barbe 
oder auch Brassen kaltgeräuchert!!!!!!!!! probiert?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

*ich verstehe nur gerade nicht, warum einige Personen im Umfrageergebniss bei mehreren Fischarten auftauchen .. kann ich normalerweise nicht nur für 1 Art Abstimmen ¿ Oder check ich das hier gerade nicht ?  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

mfg
meridian

p.s.: Zander ist auch mir am liebsten .. & KARPFENCHAMP, meiner Meinung nach ist Quappe absolut keine Delikatesse. Komme ich wirklich nicht ran, aber GottSeiDank ist ja auch dieses eine persönliche GESCHMACKSSACHE !  ​*


----------



## Bison (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

@olafson: Hast Du mal Brassen geräuchert? Der soll ja einer der besten Räucherfische überhaupt sein?! Will dies Jahr auf jeden Fall mal einen testen. Ich glaube aber, dass Du bei nem kalt geräucherten Brassen große Probleme mit den Gräten bekommst... Die lassen sich doch dann bestimmt gar nicht mehr lösen...


----------



## Thorsten Amelung (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich esse am liebsten eine schöne Räucherforelle mit frischem Brot und Sahnemerrettich.Oder was ich auch gerne esse, ist Dorschfilet von meinem Freund Sailfisch.


----------



## atair (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ihr habt absolut Recht, Bleie (Brassen) kaltgeräuchert sind eine absolute Delikatesse.
Wenn nur das Problem mit den Gräten nicht wäre.....


----------



## olafson (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

So ein kaltgeräucherter Fisch, daß viele Gräten hat, ist auch nicht für Restaurant gedacht. Ich esse Sowas zuhause mit einem BIer (oder manchmal zwei :q ) und habe da auch keine Probleme damit, meine Finger dabei ein Bisschen schmutzig zu machen.

Grüße #h


----------



## junior (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Kann es sein, dass Zander an sich gar keinen so überragenden Geschmack hat und lediglich ein guter Geschmacksträger ist ? - ich mag ihn natürlich trotzdem ! Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## mikemolto (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Am liebsten A L L E ...........


----------



## oknel (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

früher hab ich am liebsten heissgeräucherte barsche (nochwarm,sonnst sind sie zu trocken) aus dem greifswalder bodden, so ab 40cm gegessen. leider fängt man diese grösse hier zu selten. :/und schuppen musste man die nicht #6


----------



## bo-fish (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Es ist natürlich schwierig, sich in der Vorauswahl beschränken zu müssen. Aber nach meinen Fängen aus dem letzten Sommer in Norwegen geht nichts über
1. Seeteufel
2. Lumbfilet.
Dann folgen
3. Bachforelle
4. Zander
5. (frische!) gebratene Makrele
6. geräucherte (große) Brassen.
Alles andere ist aber auch zu klasse Gerichten zu verarbeiten.
Bei Karpfen, Schleie und Aal ist aber absolut das Gewässer ausschlaggebend! Es gibt solche, die phantastische Fische haben,... und es gibt "Schlamm pur"!

Guten Appetit!


----------



## chippog (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

@ junior! jau, da ist was dran, finde ich! wenn der zander aus einem sauberen gewässer ohne moddergeschmack kommt, schmeckt er toppfrisch nach fast gar nichts. dieses fast gar nichts ist allerdings in meinem gaumen der pure genuss. desshalb solltest du in solchen fällen ehr sehr vorsichtig mit dem würzen in in mächtigen sossen ertränken sein, weil du dann ganz einfach am besten vorbei schmeckst!!
@ bo-fish! oh wie wahr! frisch muss sie sein die makrele!!! an sonsten wird sie recht schnell "ein prima köder"! grüsst chippog aus göteborg


----------



## worker_one (4. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Moin,

ich ess am liebsten Zander, Lachs und Dorsch. Selbst gefangen schmecken Sie natürlich noch viiiiiiiiel besser  !!!

LG 
Jan


----------



## vaaberg (4. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich kann´s kaum noch abwarten. Am 2. Mai gehts auf nach Norwegen. Und dann gibts *Gravadlachs mit Knoblauch * - den ganzen Sommer lang.
Brauchste nur ne ´Gabel und ein bischen Weissbrot und eine bischen JubiAqua
und ein bischen Bier oder ein bischen Weißwein. #h 
Wer´s noch nicht kennt: bei Aakervik in Namsos kann man diverse Sorten Gravad bekommen.
Damit ich aber immer scharf drauf bin, das gibt es nur vor Ort. Da bin erbarmungslos - zu mir selbst.

....es grüsst der alte Vaaberg


----------



## Lechfischer (4. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Auf deiner Liste fehlt die Quappe#q ,ein super wohl schmeckender Fisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m !!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ich hab jetz mal für Dorsch gestimmt,weil die Quappe ein Dorsch ist.


----------



## Carlo (4. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Der Zander ist mit Abstand der beste Fisch für mich #6


----------



## Mini-Broesel (4. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich esse alle Fische gerne bei Karpfen und anderen Cipryniden kann ich es nicht sagen weil ich noch keinen gegessen habe |kopfkrat


----------



## Gast 1 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Die nordischen Fische, wie Leng kenne ich nicht. Aber ich denke, die schmecken.

Sehr viele mögen den Zander als liebsten Speisefisch, kann ich verstehen, weil die meißten von Euch nicht am Meer leben.

Meine persönliche Hitliste ist:

Dorsch in Bierteig
Dorsch pur gebraten
Aal in Butter gebraten
Plattfisch auf Speck
Hering gebraten
Aal geräuchert
Karpfen gekocht mit sehr viel Salz
Zander gebraten
Hechtfilets gebraten pur
Forelle geräuchert
Hecht in Sahnesosse
Hechtfilets gebraten mit Panade
Forelle in Krabbensosse überbacken
Weisfische als Fischfrikadelle
Hering "Matjes"
Hering "Rollmops"

Eigendlich mag ich alle Fische, die nicht moorig schmecken.#::a


----------



## ex-elbangler (5. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Der leckerste Fisch für mich ist der Flussbarsch.
Danach Forelle, Zander und allg. Meeresfisch.


Aal mag ich eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## Hummer (12. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Im Süßwasser Zander und Forelle, aus salzigen Gewässern Lumb, Seeteufel, Seewolf, Heilbutt, Dorsch.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Kruse (12. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander hat das beste Filet, aber ein geräucherter Aal ist auch was gutes für den Magen.

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Rosi (12. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Mir fehlt hier der Seehase. Frisch aus dem Rauch, da leckt ihr euch alle 10 Finger! Die gibt es jetzt im Salzhaff. Und geräuchert bei Fischer Lange in Pepelow.


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

kann ich nur bestätigen! ist ne feine sache, habe ich zwar nur in göteborg gefunden und gegessen, gibt es hier allerdings leider auch viel zu selten!!! auch geräucherter seewolfkopf, kattfischkopp, den habe ich mir damals immer in bremerhafen im hafen gekauft, ist ne fürchterlich feine sache. allerdings gibt es doch einige fische, die vorher kommen, allen voran heilbutt und steinbutt bei niedriger temperatur um backofen gegart!!!!!!! chipp, plötzlich ganz ganz hungrig


----------



## Knobbes (13. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ganz klar Zander und Barsch, das sind wirklich die besten Süswasser fische.
gruss knobbes


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich liebe Plattfische aller Art, am liebsten habe ich aber Steinbutt und Scholle, letztere am liebsten in der Speck-Variante, wie man sie im Mai in jedem Restaurant bekommen kann. Die besten macht allerdings immernoch Mutti  #6


----------



## MobyDicky (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hmmm, da gibts ja *einige Leckerlis * unter den aufgezählten Sorten, da kann ich mich nicht nur auf eine festlegen. 

Aber dafür weiß ich, welche mir nicht schmeckt : Hornhecht  :v 

Blei mag ich auch nicht so - ist zwar eigentlich ganz lecker, aber bei den vielen freiliegenden Gräten kommt man ja kaum zum essen.  #d 

Grüße


----------



## AKor74 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hornhecht? Ich hatte am Samstag gerade Hornhecht, frisch und warm aus der Räuchertonne, sowas von lecker und vor 14 Tagen frisch aus der Pfanne. Die hatte ich noch im Tiefkühler, mußten ja langsam raus, da in ca. 4-5 Wochen der Run auf die Neuen beginnt.

Ansonsten auch Platten und Dorsch, viel lieber als Dorsch ist mir aber dann noch der Wittling.


----------



## AKor74 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Was auch richtig lecker ist. Leicht vorgekochte Kartoffeln, Speck und Zwiebeln in einer Schmorpfanne schön mit Fett anbraten. Bei richtiger Farbe dann noch eine Dose Tomaten mit dem gesamten Saft zugeben, etwas Tomatenmark und mit Wasser ablöschen und gut ziehen lassen. Oben drauf werden dann 2 Forellen gelegt und ab in den Ofen. Darauf achten, dass immer genügend Flüssigkeit in der Pfanne ist, damit nichts angeht. Schön fruchtig die ganze Geschichte.


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

also aal un barsch zander hecht un eben schön  nach kochbuch machen schmeckt fast immer


----------



## Gast 1 (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich weiß, warum der Zander vorne liegt.#h#h#h

Sehr viele Angler haben noch nie einen "frischen Dorsch" gegessen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## niellzzo (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Zander + Meerforellen + lecker Barschfilets !!!!
> Oder auch noch schöne Steelheads aus der Ostsee :z :z :z
> *schmatz*


 
Ganz meine Meinung, aber alles in Filetform, wobei ich MeFo auch geräuchert mag:q


----------



## H4cKt0r@Karpfen (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

mir schmeckt eigentlich alles an fisch am besten is aber geräcuherter aal oder plattfisch 
hmm lecker
cya


----------



## Onkel Petrus (7. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hamze, hat der Magen geknurrt?
Oder wie bist Du drauf gekommen?
Also insgesamt sind mir Meeresfische lieber als Süsswasserflossis,
aber wenn ich auf letztere genauer schauen müsste würde ich wohl
den Aal als den Leckersten bezeichnen.
@Petri1: Ein Gesicht? Isses denn wenigstens hübsch? Muaharhar!


----------



## Pete (8. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

die leckersten geschichten fehlen eh in der umfrage: bei mir sind rotbarsch, hering frisch ut de pann, bratflunder und steinbeißer


----------



## AAlfänger (9. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

#h  #6 Moin,Moin
Ich bin für Aal geräuchert und gebraten, Scholle Finkenwerder Art oder auch
geräuchert. Brathering heiß aus der Pfanne oder eingelegt ist eine Delikatesse
und im Grunde schmeckt jeder gut zubereitete Fisch, man muß ihn nur erst
haben.

Gruß von AAlfänger und es mögen viele Aale in der Weser sein!


----------



## hans66660 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

ich esse am liebsten zander, aber auch den rest der liste, bis auf karpfen#h


----------



## Skorpion (9. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



> Sehr viele Angler haben noch nie einen "frischen Dorsch" gegessen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



genau so ist es. Ich habe immer den Zander und Aal gerne gegessen. Seit dem ich die Meeresangelei entdeckt habe, esse ich am liebsten selbst gefangenen Dorsch und Meerforelle :g


----------



## darth carper (9. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Da der Rotbarsch fehlt, habe ich mal für den normalen Barsch gestimmt, der meiner Meinung nach der beste Süßwasserfisch ist.
Leider bekommt man den bei uns in den Fischgeschäften so selten (da ich überzeugter Catch&Releaser bin, nehme ich auch keine Barsche mit).
Insgesamt bin ich aber bevorzugt Fleischesser und ziehe ein Tenderloin-Steak jedem Fisch vor.

Ansonsten fehlt mir die Option Fischstäbchen, die ich auch mal gerne in der kapitalen Familienpackung fange.


----------



## Flußbarschfan (9. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Habe für Zander gestimmt. Im Ganzen im Ofen gebacken, mit italienischen Kräutern, dazu Bratkartoffeln, grünen Salat und einen Weißwein! Lecker!
Meine Familie verzeiht dafür sogar unzählige Stunden am Wasser!


----------



## Flußbarschfan (9. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Eigentlich müßte man noch den Flußbarsch erwähnen, den ich ebenfalls gern kulinarisch verarbeite!  :q


----------



## mcrae (10. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Irgendwie fehlt da noch der Wels....

Davon Filets, kurz und sehr heiss anbraten und dann im Ofen unter Creme fraiche in einem leichten Weisswein backen. 
Dazu dann Kartoffeln mit Petersilie gekocht und Bohnen mit Quark.
Als Sosse den Weisswein vom Backen mit etwas Mehl andicken und mit schwarzem Pfeffer abschmecken. Sie sollte eine leichte Schärfe haben.

Einfach ein GEDICHT....SUPER LECKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcrae (10. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

hab aber bei der Auswahl für den Dorsch gestimmt.

Den mit Speck braten...

Naja, ist ja kein Kochkurs


----------



## Swobbi (10. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich bin schwer für Zander und geräucherte Aale

LG

Swobbi


----------



## chippog (11. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

ist voll in ordnung, karpfenmaus! mich täte noch gerne interessieren warum nicht, wenn du lust hast darauf zu antworten, muss aber nicht.

mcrae! besonders dein zweitletzter beitrag, fein geschrieben!!!!!! das geht runter wie nix, selbst wenn ich noch nie wels gegessen habe. selber habe ich allerdings einen fast hundertprozentigen hang zum salzwasserfisch. leider kann ich mich nicht für eine bestimmte art entscheiden! chipp


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Alle reden hier immer von geräuchertem Aal.
Testet ihn mal in der Pfanne.
In Butter braten mit wenig Salz,
dazu ein getoastetes Butterbrot.
Mjam mjam
Eine prima Sache wenn man mit einem Aal im Mittelformat nach Hause kommt-
lohnt ja gar nicht wegem dem überhaupt die Tonne anzuschmeissen.


----------



## MobyDicky (11. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Falk Paustian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, warum der Zander vorne liegt.#h#h#h
> 
> Sehr viele Angler haben noch nie einen "frischen Dorsch" gegessen.|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:




... und frischer Dorsch ist soooooooooooo lecker !!! |laola: 

... allerdings kann ich bei frischem Zander auch nicht widerstehen !!!

Was mach ich da nur  #c


----------



## Quallenfischer (11. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Moin#h
habe zwar auch schon "frischen Dorsch" Gegessen, tendiere aber eher zu Red Snapper:k


----------



## flaming-o-man (11. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Dorsch gebraten,Aal geräuchert,Rotaugen eingelegt in Essig oder Fischfrikadellen aus einem Hecht sind für mich die Nummer 1.


----------



## Feedertyp (11. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo!


Hab zwar nicht den ganzenthread durchgelesen, aber eins fehlt meiner Meinung nach!

Rotauge und /oder Rotfeder in Bierpannade dazu frische remulade und Weißbrot!
Hmmmm......muss jetzt so schnell wie möglich ein paar Rotaugen feedern gehn! 
Zander ist auch lecker, am Besten gegrillt in Alufolie!!!!!!


Mfg STefan


----------



## Funpeoplez (29. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Von meinen bisher gefangenen Fiaschen, die ich mit nach Hause genommen habe (Hecht, Schleie, Aal, Brassen) schmeckt mir der Hecht am besten! Hab auch schonmal Zander gegessen -aber nur gekauften- schmecken mir genauso wie Forellen!


----------



## norgepeitscher (29. April 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

ein frisch geräucherter flußaal,warm,direkt aus dem räucherofen.........wat besseres gibt es kaum!!!!l oberlecker!!!


----------



## Fischerman-Friend (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

was haltet ihr von gebratenen brassen? hab nämliche welche in meinem gefrierschrank und möchte die demnächst zubereiten. habe noch nie welche gegessen-nur geräuchert- aber ich will die braten. wie schmecken die? habt ihr schon welche gegessen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ich mag am liebste nen geräucherten Hornie:g


----------



## Bison (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Gebratener Brassen kann sehr gut schmecken! Was aber tierisch nervt sind die Gräten...


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

aal, barsch, salmoniden und zander stehen bei mir an 1. stelle. ich habe auch mal letztes sylvester n karpfen in prag gegessen, der war saugut, nur einen zu angeln und ihn dann anschliessend 4 jahre in der badewanne zu halten/saeubern waere mir zu streeessig


----------



## Flussbarschfan (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

eindeutig Forellen... Karpfen auch, zumindest hin und wieder.. nur leider sind die Karpfen die im Moment am häufigsten gefangenen#d (hab sogar noch einen im Kühlschrank, auf den ich im Moment einfach keinen Hunger hab)


----------



## Seemöwe (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

ich esse sehr gerne Forelle,ob geröchert oder auch in der Pfanne gebraten.
auch dorsch gehört dazu,Aal ist nicht mein ding ist mir echt zu Fettig
Seemöwe


----------



## gerstmichel (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Der Dorsch ist eigendlich mein Favorit, aber Forellen und Platten, da kann ich auch nicht widerstehen !!!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo,#h 
am liebsten esse ich: Wal(fisch)!:q 
Ne, mal im ernst, am liebsten esse ich: Dorsch,Aal und Scholle!:k


----------



## Frankenfischer (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Mein liebster Speisefisch ist der Zander, dicht gefolgt vom Dorsch  #6


----------



## aichi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also eigentlich esse ich gar nicht so gerne Fisch, aber wenn ich mal einen Esse, dann am liebsten ne geräucherte Forelle.


----------



## bazawe (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Barschfilet in Bierteig rausgebacken in Butterschmalz, was besseres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Dieter1952 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

_Dorsch!!! Morgens im Fjord gefangen, mittags mit viel Butter gebraten. Dafür lass ich jeden Lachs stehen._


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. März 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Zander und diese Dorade #h

http://www.kochatelier.de/fisch/dorade_in_der_salzkruste.htm


----------



## Acipenser (17. April 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Der wichtigste aller Fische fehlt, somit kann ich da oben nicht mit abstimmen:

Der *HERING*

leicht in Mehl gewendet und dezent gesalzen, in Butter gebraten, dazu Bratkartoffeln mit Zwiebelchen und Speck oder ein feister Kartofelsalat oder Salz/Pellkartoffeln, etwas zerlassene Butter und ein grüner Salat mit Limettendressing.

Mahlzeit


----------



## domainmike (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also mein absoluter Favorit ist der Karpfen !!

Habe vor einer Stunde erst 2 grosse Pfannen voll Karpfenfilets gegessen und kann nur sagen: Der Beste Fisch, den es gibt.

Einfach die Karpfen filettieren, mit etwas Pflanzenfett unpaniert goldbraun braten, salzen und reinschaufeln. Dafür schmeiss ich jeden Zander, Aal oder sonstwas weg, wenn ich wählen müsste. Moddergeschmack habe ich noch nie bei einem Karpfen festgestellt. Schmeckt eher wie feinstes saftiges Hähnchenfleisch und sieht auch genauso aus.

Freue mich schon auf meine nächsten Karpfen. Zum Glück schwimmen sie vor meiner Hütte sehr zahlreich rum. Warte jeden Moment, dass meine Bissanzeiger sich wieder melden :q

Meermike


----------



## esox_105 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt da noch die Möglichkeit "fast alle" anzukreuzen.
> Es gibt wenig Fischarten, die ich nicht unbedingt essen muss.


 

|good: , kann man nicht besser umschreiben #6 .


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Ausm Süßwasser ist der (große) Barsch ganz klar mein Favorit - und das eben nicht nur beim Angeln sondern auch beim Essen! :m 

Aus dem Salzwasser sind die Platten (insbesondere Stein- und Heilbutt) voll auf meiner Wellenlänge.
Und aus Norwegen kenn ich nichts, was so zart ist wie frische Schellfischfilets! |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Also ich esse nur Fische gern, wen sie aus gutem sauberen Wasser kommen und ich dieses auch weiß bzw. nachvollziehen kann, also sie dort fange. Aus anderen dubiosen Gewässern und Mastfarmen mag ich Fisch überhaupt nicht #t 

Vergifteter Käfig-Lachs, vergammelte Heringe, uralten Dorsch, Stinkefisch, wer mag sowas? #d


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich esse nur Fische gern, wen sie aus gutem sauberen Wasser kommen und ich dieses auch weiß bzw. nachvollziehen kann, also sie dort fange. Aus anderen dubiosen Gewässern und Mastfarmen mag ich Fisch überhaupt nicht #t
> 
> Vergifteter Käfig-Lachs, vergammelte Heringe, uralten Dorsch, Stinkefisch, wer mag sowas? #d


Dazu sach in nur: *WORD* man! :m


----------



## Ronen (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Seezunge und Lachs!


----------



## aalkönig (3. September 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo,
alle Seefische, also aus dem Salzwasser sind doch was Feines!
Aber am Besten Makrele in allen Variationen, gerne auch Platte!!!
Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Balzaa (11. September 2006)

*AW: Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten?*

Süßwasser: Zander
Salzwasser: Dorsch

Wobei mein absoluter favorit der dorsch is..


----------

